# IR remotes other than Dish



## dgeffs (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone using other IR remotes instead of the Dish remote to control a 622? If so did you learn the IR commands from the Dish remote or import them? Have you experimented with the IR windows on the front of the receiver to determine which receive IR commands or do all receive signals. I've never understood why there are 3 IR windows. According to Dish they all have sensors but why?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The center one is the IR receiver the outer two are IR Blasters that currently aren't used for anything. They were used to "blast" the IR control signals to an external VCR to time record.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

dgeffs said:


> Anyone using other IR remotes instead of the Dish remote to control a 622? If so did you learn the IR commands from the Dish remote or import them? Have you experimented with the IR windows on the front of the receiver to determine which receive IR commands or do all receive signals. I've never understood why there are 3 IR windows. According to Dish they all have sensors but why?


I have used Harmony Remotes (Logitech) to control all of my Dish receivers from the 5000 to the 722x, including the 622. No need to learn any controls for the 622, they are all in the Harmony database.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

As does Saltidawg I use Harmony remotes. My arsenal currently includes a 550, 700 (new) and a One. The 550 and 700 are used for 622s and associated A/V, BD players, a DVD recorder and a Monoprice HDMI switch. The One is used for the 922, A/V and BD player. And when Mitsubishi releases the 3D adapter I'll add it to the One.

The Harmonys will also control some games I've been told but I don't have a game console. Hope this gives you an idea of the diversity of the Harmony.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

I use an old Home Theater Master MX-500 programmable universal remote. I used the learning function to train each button. I find that it's faster and easier to do that, than it is to dive into the setup codes menus, try a dozen codes to see which ones work, and then end up with some buttons that don't do the function I want them to do. Training each button is simple, fast, and lets me set it up the way I want it to be.

I put an IR blaster over the center window of my 612, and it's worked well. I don't have any of the other units in a cablinet, so I don't use blasters with those, so I can't comment further.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I use a Harmony One and it works great with my 722.


----------



## dgeffs (Nov 20, 2006)

n0qcu said:


> The center one is the IR receiver the outer two are IR Blasters that currently aren't used for anything. They were used to "blast" the IR control signals to an external VCR to time record.


This is really bizarre because for years I've had a blaster fixed on the far right window and everything has worked fine. The center window provided no control. For some reason a few weeks ago the blaster IR quit working except for the Dish remote which works fine. I'll fool around with the center window and see what happens.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Another satisfied Harmony user. Expensive, and fragile remote, but really nice once you get it programmed.

I too used to have an MX-500. Sent it in for repairs twice. Great company to work with. But, it kept getting dropped by the kids and decided to get the Harmony instead. They still drop this one, but it has less damage than the MX-500 got from the same abuse. Only one button broke on it so far. I programmed around that button.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> ...
> 
> The Harmonys will also control some games I've been told but I don't have a game console. Hope this gives you an idea of the diversity of the Harmony.


With an adapter, the Harmony remotes control my PS3. Also, the Harmony directly controls my Xbox 360. No IR solution for the Wii.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

jkane said:


> Another satisfied Harmony user. Expensive, and fragile remote, but really nice once you get it programmed.


Yeah. My One just died tonight. I think I've had it a couple of years. Maybe longer. However, our family room floor is tile. And I'm old and clumsy  It didn't recover today when I gave it yet another bounce test while trying to impress my brother-in-law with our new 922. I just ordered another 700. I only got my 700 last week and I like it. No touch screen but less than half the price of a One when I ordered it today. And I can guarantee I'll be giving it bounce tests also. :lol: Plus it has the colored buttons as do my Bluray player and the 922 remotes.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I would love to be able to control my Dish receiver using a web browser. This is how I control my Squeezebox (audio media player) and it is wonderful. Anyone working on this? Obviously I am one of those that always watches TV with a Laptop on my lap.

Wilf


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Wilf said:


> I would love to be able to control my Dish receiver using a web browser. This is how I control my Squeezebox (audio media player) and it is wonderful. Anyone working on this? Obviously I am one of those that always watches TV with a Laptop on my lap.


Wilf,

If by "control" you mean create or edit timers, this is already possible with the 622/722/722k/922.

If by "control" you mean watch streaming video from your receiver, the 922 has the Slingbox feature which allows this.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> Wilf,
> 
> If by "control" you mean create or edit timers, this is already possible 2ith the 622/722/722k/922.


It is also possible to start playback of a recording using the existing web access.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ShapeShifter said:


> It is also possible to start playback of a recording using the existing web access.


I did not know that. It is my understanding that you cannot view anything remotely on your PC, so what function does it serve to start playback?

I don't use remote access, so pardon my ignorance.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> I did not know that. It is my understanding that you cannot view anything remotely on your PC, so what function does it serve to start playback?
> 
> I don't use remote access, so pardon my ignorance.


Other than to freak out people in the other room, making them think the unit is possessed? I have no idea. But the capability is there.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

FarmerBob said:


> Just got my replacement Harmony One, the battery was defective, swelled and I could not get it out of the remote. They were all for sending me a new battery, but after a ton of questions I got a New/refurbished unit, THAT upon setting it up again I remembered that these will only work with the receivers if the box is on Ch 1 remote address. Like what has been said before, they are great for running a tone of gear, but built very cheaply. VERY CHEAPLY!


The Harmonys can be taught other addresses. There was a statement to that fact that popped up when I started programming my new 700. It addressed Dish and others whose equipment can use multiple addresses. Point and click it said. Since my stuff is on address 1 I didn't pay much attention.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I mean I want to be able to change channels, adjust volume, and all the things that one does with a remote. The bigger screen on a netbook or laptop would be easier to use for navigation than a remote. I can do all this with my Squeezbox (made by Logitech, which is partnering with Google for TV) for audio. An it is sooo much easier than using a remote.

Wilf


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

FarmerBob said:


> ... THAT upon setting it up again I remembered that these will only work with the receivers if the box is on Ch 1 remote address. Like what has been said before, they are great for running a tone of gear, but built very cheaply. VERY CHEAPLY!


One thing simply wrong and a second thing that I completely disagree with.

Harmony remotes *can* simultaneously control multiple Dish receivers set to different IR addresses. (Or , alternatively, can control one Dish receiver set to *any* IR address.)

I disagree that they are made "very cheaply.' Actually, the quality is quite good. I find that seemingly some models can be somewhat fragile and not hold up well to abuse.


----------



## dgeffs (Nov 20, 2006)

It seems remote control is not really a high priority at Dish. To do this right they need to add the ability to control the STB with IP or RS232. The Harmony remotes (or any other IR) will never provide 2 way communications with the receiver which are necessary for a high end system using touch screens or PC control. 

Of course I understand this a microscopic market for any Sat. prodvider but they could easily put themselves in all high end installations if they had such control. DirecTV has this control via the USB port but from what I understand it isn't very reliable. As users become more sophisticated and demand more control of the STB perhaps the manufacturers will do this but I doubt I'll ever see it.

It seems no matter how much money you throw at a home theater system the weak link will always be the Satellite/Cable/Uverse STB with their crappy IR control. The RF implementations used by the STB manufacturers is no better since it too does not provide 2 way communications and using third party remotes is amost impossible.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

FarmerBob said:


> Just got my replacement Harmony One, the battery was defective, swelled and I could not get it out of the remote. They were all for sending me a new battery, but after a ton of questions I got a New/refurbished unit, THAT upon setting it up again I remembered that these will only work with the receivers if the box is on Ch 1 remote address. Like what has been said before, they are great for running a tone of gear, but built very cheaply. VERY CHEAPLY!


Sorry to hear that a double AA battery was defective. I am sure Logitech (they make harmony) will get right on that.  Really? 40 plus years and I have never NOT been able to get a battery out of a case even after it corroded!

I control 3 different Dish receivers, each on a separate "channel", with one Harmony remote. Not sure why you think it can't be done. If I recall right, on the menu for setting it up, it even asks what channel you want to use to control the receiver! Very easy to use a channel other than 1.

I find the Harmony no cheaper than any other remote. Actually, the feel of it makes me think not cheap. It is well designed, and reasonably hardy. I would not take it swimming in a dirty water lake. I also would not tie it to a string and try to use it as a weight to toss a rope over a power line. But day to day use I think it is just fine!

It is EXPENSIVE! That is the only downfall of the Harmony remotes. It is cheaper to have half a dozen crappy remotes than one good Harmony.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jkane said:


> ...
> 
> I control 3 different Dish receivers, each on a separate "channel", with one Harmony remote. Not sure why you think it can't be done. If I recall right, on the menu for setting it up, it even asks what channel you want to use to control the receiver! Very easy to use a channel other than 1. ...


Actually, setup doesn't even require you to know what address you have the Dish receiver on. Setup tells you to put the Harmony and the Dish remotes end-to-end and it asks you to push a seemingly random button on the Dish remote... it's using the "learn" mode to verify that the Harmony is on the same address as your Dish remote. If they are not on the same address, it asks you to push a different key.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

FarmerBob said:


> ... The latest version of their software now accommodates changing and multiple remote address codes. 1-16 only though. Whereas, when I got mine it didn't and I have not needed to go back and re-set up mine for my 722. Which at the time my LT/Harmony was only able to be used on Ch1. I just when in and saw the area that now accommodates this. Great, I have learned something here, Thank You All. About time they caught up. ....


I have used the Harmony remotes on multiple IR addresses for *many* years. (>6) I used one on my 508s years ago, on my 942, on my 622 for a couple of years , and now on my 722k. *This is not a recent feature.* Your "About time they caught up." would seem misdirected. 

Again, you allow batteries to swell, and subject your remote to more "energy" then the folks that have tried to say that *they* are not experiencing the problems that you seem to be continuously encountering. Wonder why? :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

FarmerBob said:


> It's a single piece battery pack that somewhat resembles a cordless or cellphone pack.... I finally got it out and in the center on both sides it is severely bulging. ...It's been sitting on my desk for several days and is getting larger and larger.


That just seems like some kind of accident waiting to happen.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

jkane said:


> Sorry to hear that a double AA battery was defective.


The Harmony One uses a replaceable rechargeable Li-ion battery. $29.95 on Amazon. And I had no problem getting mine out a few days ago. Oh, wait a minute. It wasn't swollen.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I have used the Harmony remotes on multiple IR addresses for *many* years. (>6) I used one on my 508s years ago, on my 942, on my 622 for a couple of years , and now on my 722k. *This is not a recent feature.* Your "About time they caught up." would seem misdirected.
> 
> Again, you allow batteries to swell, and subject your remote to more "energy" then the folks that have tried to say that *they* are not experiencing the problems that you seem to be continuously encountering. Wonder why? :lol:


My first Harmony was a 659 many years ago. The way you changed addresses at that time was call Logitch support and the CSR would change it for you in your account. Then after a lot of folks were calling you then had to email support a request. Not sure when they did set it up in the data base.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> My first Harmony was a 659 many years ago. The way you changed addresses at that time was call Logitch support and the CSR would change it for you in your account. Then after a lot of folks were calling you then had to email support a request. Not sure when they did set it up in the data base.


I have read this on other posts - even though when those posts were made the software was capable of getting to the correct address without calling or E-mailing. I set the correct IR address via setup many years ago. YMMV.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I have read this on other posts - even though when those posts were made the software was capable of getting to the correct address without calling or E-mailing. I seting the correct IR address via setup many years ago. YMMV.


Maybe you could then and the CSR took pity on an old man and did it for me.  I would think had it been possible he would have told me. And as I remember he even had to get 2nd level to do it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> Maybe you could then and the CSR took pity on an old man and did it for me.  I would think had it been possible he would have told me. And as I remember he even had to get 2nd level to do it.


Whatever. All I'm saying is that *this* old man has *never* needed CSR assistance in setting the IR address and that goes back *many* years.


----------

